# Wie heißt der Vogel?



## maga_graz (9. Dez. 2012)

Hallo!
Ich hab ja kedacht, ich kenne die Vögel, die es hier gibt.
Beim heutigen Gang zum Teich ist mir allerdings das über den Weg gelaufen:
Vielleicht kann ihn ja wer trotz der nicht gar so guten Bilder (der Vogel wollt nicht wie ich wollt) identifizieren.
PS: Im Flug sieht er wegen der langen dünnen geknickten Flügel wie eine überdimensionale Schwalbe aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

hi Martin,
es KÖNNTE sich um einen __ Star handeln.
Wäre allerdings etwas ungewöhnlich, da diese im Herbst ja wegziehen.
Bei der immer mehr um sich greifenden Klimaerwärmung bleibt allerdings nun
auch schon mal der eine oder andere Zugvogel hier.


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo Eva Maria,
 an einen Staren glaube ich eher nicht die Beine sind viel zu lang.mein erster Gedanke als ich das Bild gesehen habe war dass es eine Brachvogel Art ist leider kann man dan Schnabel nicht richtig sehen.

lG Angelika


----------



## Plätscher (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Ich hsbe bei dem Anblick hunger bekommen. 
Ich nehme an es ist eine Wachtel.


----------



## kgw58 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo,
es könnte sich um einen Goldregenpfeifer handeln.


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo Martin!
Habe mal ins Vogelbuch geschaut.Es ist eine Drossel.

                      LG Ron!!


----------



## maga_graz (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Ein Singvogel ist es nicht... zu groß für die größte Drossel... und ne Krähe ists wohl nicht 
Und läuft eher weg als wegzufliegen.

Für nen Hühnervogel passt der Schnabel nicht... zu gerade und lang.

Ich hätt ja auch auf Regenpfeifer-/Strandläuferartig getippt


----------



## koile (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo !
Es könnte  eine Wacholderdrossel sein  !
VLG Gerd


----------



## Naturfreund (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*



koile schrieb:


> Es könnte  eine Wacholderdrossel sein  !



Wacholderdrossel ist ausgeschlossen, weil die Färbung anders ist, ebenso die Haltung. Drosselarten allgemein sind auszuschließen, da der Vogel auf dem Bild eine Haltung hat, die eher zu Watvögeln passt, ebenso das Laufen, was für Drosseln untypisch ist.

Ich tippe auch auf den Goldregenpfeifer:

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/HWG/003/00231-Goldregenpfeifer/HWG00231-Goldregenpfeifer.html


----------



## elkop (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

heckenbraunelle?


----------



## butzbacher (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo, 

also ich favorisiere auch den Goldregenpfeifer. Die Beschreibung des Flugbildes und auch die Kopfform sind schon ziemlich deutliche Regenpfeifermerkmale.

Bilder zum Vergleich findet man viele im Internet. 

Gruß André


----------



## lollo (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo,

ich tippe mal auf  Goldammer (Emberiza citrinella)

 HIER


----------



## butzbacher (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo lollo,

vergleiche nur mal die Schnäbel - Ammern fallen komplett raus.

Gruß André



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf  Goldammer (Emberiza citrinella)
> 
> HIER


----------



## Bebel (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hi Martin
Ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen, der Schnabel ist kaum zu sehen und auf Grund der Kälte ist der Vogel sicher auch sehr aufgeplustert. Vielleicht ein Bergpieper?

LG Bebel


----------



## maga_graz (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Danke euch allen!
Wie schon gesagt, glaub ich nicht, dass es ein Singvogel war. Da hat das ganze Verhalten, die Größe und der Schnabel/ die Beine nicht gepasst.

Der am ehesten mir bekannte und vergleichbare Vogel ist der Kibitz... daher wird durchziehender (Gold-?) Regenpfeifer vielleicht nicht ganz falsch sein. 

... voriges Jahr Kraniche, heuer ein Regenpfeifer... man soll wohl nie denken: diese Vögel gibts hier nicht


----------



## canis (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Es handelt sich eindeutig um einen Goldregenpfeifer, wahrscheinlich um ein Weibchen. 

Wie man da auf Drossel oder Bergpiper, Goldammer oder Drossel kommen kann...? Wer diese Vögel je in natura beobachtet hat, erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass diese Arten sofort ausscheiden. Schnabel, Beine, Körperform, usw. komplett anders. Nur die Färbung des Gefieders mag vielleicht ähnlich erscheinen, aber nur anhand der Färbung lassen sich Vögel nicht bestimmen.


----------



## butzbacher (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*



canis schrieb:


> Es handelt sich eindeutig um einen Goldregenpfeifer, wahrscheinlich um ein Weibchen.
> 
> Wie man da auf Drossel oder Bergpiper, Goldammer oder Drossel kommen kann...? Wer diese Vögel je in natura beobachtet hat, erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass diese Arten sofort ausscheiden. Schnabel, Beine, Körperform, usw. komplett anders. Nur die Färbung des Gefieders mag vielleicht ähnlich erscheinen, aber nur anhand der Färbung lassen sich Vögel nicht bestimmen.



Schon durch einen Vergleich des gut beschriebenen  Flugbildes hätte jede/r die genannten Arten ausschließen können.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hallo Martin,

*hier *kannst Du nachschauen, was bei Euch alles so durchzieht (der Goldregenpfeifer  gehört auch dazu) oder wohnt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

Hi,

ja ja, die Vögelchen.

Man kanns mit der Bestimmung ja auch so machen wie mein Urgroßvater. 
Entdeckte um 1920 einen sehr großen schwarzblauen Vogel mit roten Häubchen über den Augen auf unserem Scheunen-/Stalldach und schoß ihn, da unbekanntes Viech, sicherheitshalber erst mal vom Dach. Dann gings mit dem Vogel zum Förster:? zwecks Bestimmung

War der bisher wohl einzigste im Marburger Stadtgebiet gelandete/geschossene Auerhahn

nicht heimische Vögel treiben sich auch bei mir an der Futterstelle rum, eine ganze Menge Bergfinken mischen z.Z. die Futterstellen auf

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> *hier *kannst Du nachschauen, was bei Euch alles so durchzieht (der Goldregenpfeifer  gehört auch dazu) oder wohnt.



Vielen Dank fürs Finden, ein sehr nützlicher Link!


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie heißt der Vogel?*

also bei uns am Futterhaus sind weniger ,,aussergewöhnliche" , aber dennoch sehr interessante Gäste unterwegs... Amseln, Meisen aller Art ( Kohlmeise, Blaumeise, Haubenmeise, Nonnenmeise)  Sperlinge, ein rotzfrecher Eichelhäher, Kleiber, Finken ( besonders Grünfinken), Rotkehlchen, Buchfink, Gimpel samt Frau, Stieglitze im Doppelpack, und ne Ringeltaube war auch schon da


----------

